# Questions about the Madones



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Are there any differences in the frames between the 5.1, 5.2, 5.5 and 5.9 models or is the frame exactly the same on all of them and the components is what changes the number after the dot. Following the same pattern, is there any difference between the 6.5's and the 6.9's frames? ...and what about the 4.x series? Are they any good? I rode a 4.5 for a few minutes recently and it felt cheap to me.

I'm considering getting a low end Madone and improve the components with time but I want to start out with a good frame. The lowest end 5.x goes sells for $3171.25 on trekbikes.com (I'm sure it's all different at the stores). The lowest end 6.x sells for $3539.25. The difference is fairly negligable but what's with the $.25 at the end? I doubt Trek really cares about the $.25 when selling a $3,000 bike.

Oh, and this is my first post 

J.


----------



## paulrad9 (Sep 25, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> I'm considering getting a low end Madone and improve the components with time but I want to start out with a good frame.
> 
> J.


When I read things like this I can't help but think you're getting a new bike for all the wrong reasons. Buy a 6.5, 4.5 or whatever model you like because your current ride is holding you back. Otherwise, you're looking for a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.

BTW, If you don't have a bike, ride a used one for a year as anything new will get beat on and look like garbage after a few months of newbie riding


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Are there any differences in the frames between the 5.1, 5.2, 5.5 and 5.9 models or is the frame exactly the same on all of them and the components is what changes the number after the dot.


For 2010: You are correct, there are no differences in the frames. Just the outfits. They are all OCLV Black carbon. The 5.1 is a stock color/outfit option; the 5.2 and above are Project Ones and can be customized. I really have no clue why Trek does this (i.e. 5.2, 5.5, 5.9) since everything is on the table in P1 from color to wheels. In years past (2008-2009) the 5.1 was OCLV White only and was discontinued shortly after introduction. It didn't exist again until 2010 models. I don't believe the 5 series was even a P1 option until this year.





ph0enix said:


> Following the same pattern, is there any difference between the 6.5's and the 6.9's frames?


From 2008 to 2010 the 6.x series frames/forks have been identical, except for stock color options and a little label indicating "6.5" or "6.9." If you ordered a Madone in P1 it was always labeled a "6.9."




ph0enix said:


> ...and what about the 4.x series? Are they any good? I rode a 4.5 for a few minutes recently and it felt cheap to me.


Yes the 4 series frames are pretty good. If it "felt cheap" to you, that may have been due more to wheels or components, but who knows. Only you know how the bike feels and if it doesn't work for you, then really start looking/riding other bikes.




ph0enix said:


> I'm considering getting a low end Madone and improve the components with time but I want to start out with a good frame. The lowest end 5.x goes sells for $3171.25 on trekbikes.com (I'm sure it's all different at the stores). The lowest end 6.x sells for $3539.25. The difference is fairly negligable but what's with the $.25 at the end? I doubt Trek really cares about the $.25 when selling a $3,000 bike.
> 
> Oh, and this is my first post
> 
> J.


Can't speak for the quarter, those are just MSRP and they should be available for a good deal less at your LTD.

As for starting out with a good frame...I would be looking for used. There are many great bikes out there...that don't need to be upgraded at all. Plus this is an inexpensive way of getting some miles under your belt.

HTH
zac


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

I say if you like the Madone and it fits right, go for it. It won't get beat up if you don't beat it up. My first road bike is pushing 8000 miles and doesn't have a scratch on it. I just maintain it careful;y, don't throw it around like a sack of potatoes, and haven't wrecked it. Which really isn't all that hard to do if you pay attention while you ride and aren't trying to push your tires to the breaking point on turns. Now if your racing crits, or live in a mountainous region and plan on bombing through turns then yeah you and your bike might get beat up.

Madones are nice bikes, just make sure it fits right and that you like it. Like others have said the 5 series bikes all have the same frame, just like the 6 series all have the same frame. Basically if you are getting a 5 series or above you can build the bike custom in P1. The levels 5.1, 5.2, etc. are just starting points. You could click on a 5.2 and customize it to be just like a 5.1 etc. You could get the nicer frame and then throw on SRAM Rival or something for a lower cost bike with a great frame.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

paulrad9 said:


> When I read things like this I can't help but think you're getting a new bike for all the wrong reasons. Buy a 6.5, 4.5 or whatever model you like because your current ride is holding you back. Otherwise, you're looking for a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
> 
> BTW, If you don't have a bike, ride a used one for a year as anything new will get beat on and look like garbage after a few months of newbie riding


I suppose I could start from the beginning  I have been riding a $300 Trek 4300 (MTB) on the street since '03 until October of last year when I bought a Trek 7.5FX which I love quite a bit. I'm currently putting about 150 miles a week on it and I started itching for a real road bike but I'd rather spend the money on a frame that will last me a long time than to get a completely new bike every few years. I can always upgrade the components. Is this a wrong approach? If so, why?

A used bike is not a bad idea. I'm considering that too as well as a bunch of other bikes that I have yet to test drive besides the Madones but that's for a different forum. A LBS let me borrow a 2009 Pinarello Prince last weekend and I had lots of fun on it (about 120 miles worth) - it's a beautiful piece of equipment. I just can't justify spending that kind of $$$ on my first road bike.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

zac said:


> For 2010: You are correct, there are no differences in the frames. Just the outfits. They are all OCLV Black carbon. The 5.1 is a stock color/outfit option; the 5.2 and above are Project Ones and can be customized. I really have no clue why Trek does this (i.e. 5.2, 5.5, 5.9) since everything is on the table in P1 from color to wheels. In years past (2008-2009) the 5.1 was OCLV White only and was discontinued shortly after introduction. It didn't exist again until 2010 models. I don't believe the 5 series was even a P1 option until this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for. I'm used to MSRP's ending in .99 but .25? That's a new one. I think Trek is doing it just to be different so people talk about it (publicity).


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I rode a 5.2. the other day. What a ride that was despite the fact that the frame was a bit too small for me (52 - and it looks like I need a 54). I'm in love with the 5 series but that probably means that I would be even more in love with a 6.


----------



## jesse5678 (Oct 1, 2007)

When buying a bike the most important things go as follows,
1) Frame, a great frame will last a long time, and make you love riding.

2) Grouppo, Side note, the cheapest group you can get on a 5 or 6 series madone (through project one) is SRAM Rival. An awsome group, light weight, good shifting. And as you said you can always upgrade, but it costs a bloody fortune to upgrade.

3) Wheels, bars and all that crap. Once become a snob, you will buy the stuff you love no matter what the bike comes with. At this point, I have my training wheels, lightweight wheels and a set of aero wheels - it's addicting  

As for my plans for next seasons ride, (assuming I manage to sell my current ride)

Project one - standard paint color
6 series frame
SRAM Rival or Force (depending on money) 
X-Lite Stem
cheapest bars they sell - I love my deda's and they will be finding a home on my new ride
Race wheels - Cheap and a solid training wheelset, I have my raceday wheels.

If I can't sell my current ride, I will still probably order a 4.7. What can I say, my current steel bike as sweet as it is, is a little soft and a little heavy for racing.

By the By, my first rode bike was a Madone 5.9. Its much smarter to buy right the first time. Saves you boatloads, over buying something average and then buying another bike in a year.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

jesse5678 said:


> When buying a bike the most important things go as follows,
> 1) Frame, a great frame will last a long time, and make you love riding.
> 
> 2) Grouppo, Side note, the cheapest group you can get on a 5 or 6 series madone (through project one) is SRAM Rival. An awsome group, light weight, good shifting. And as you said you can always upgrade, but it costs a bloody fortune to upgrade.
> ...


Just sold my 08/09 Cervelo R3(had a 08, frame got warrantieed due to possible crack, built it up and sold her while the frameset was new)

Have a 2010 P1 6.5 Madone on order. With Sram force and Race X lite wheels cost just over $4000.


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I have a question about the Project 1 pricing. maybe someone here can help? The site states that the pricing for a 5.2 starts at $3,171 but I can't put a combination together that comes out that low.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ralph m said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question about the Project 1 pricing. maybe someone here can help? The site states that the pricing for a 5.2 starts at $3,171 but I can't put a combination together that comes out that low.


I noticed that too. The lowest I can get the 5 series down to is 3,328.75. I think the flash application is basically screwey and Trek doesn't care enough to fix it. Half the times it freezes on me while updating the bike so I have to start over from scratch. I've got a fast computer and plenty of bandwidth so I know it's not me.


----------



## Icm76 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> I think the flash application is basically screwey and Trek doesn't care enough to fix it. Half the times it freezes on me while updating


Definitely not your machine. It hangs every time if you try and reselect the Drivetrain option for a 2nd time, and the UK page hangs every time you choose the Custom Argyle paint scheme. There are lots of combinations of options that hang on certain territories but not others. A lot of the wheel options are broken as well, presumably while they are updating to the '10 range.

Also I'm sure they force you to sit though that bloody intro deliberately, it needs a skip option as I don't believe it needs to load for that long, especially if you just refresh the page after suffering a freeze :mad2: 

Overall: great idea, terrible execution. Perhaps it's still a work in progress and things will improve? I keep thinking they might add matching stems & seat mast caps for the Livestrong/Contador options, and it feels like maybe some colour options are missing? e.g. there is a tangerine orange bar tape, but no tangerine paint option to match.


----------



## ralph m (Dec 22, 2008)

ph0enix said:


> I noticed that too. The lowest I can get the 5 series down to is 3,328.75. I think the flash application is basically screwey and Trek doesn't care enough to fix it. Half the times it freezes on me while updating the bike so I have to start over from scratch. I've got a fast computer and plenty of bandwidth so I know it's not me.


I did get a response from Trek Customer Service stating that the $3,171 figure was based on "entry level" components and that this configuration can be done on the dealer's internal P1 system. I'm making the assumption that they would substitute 105 components. If that were the case the Rival bike would probably be a better choice.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ralph m said:


> I did get a response from Trek Customer Service stating that the $3,171 figure was based on "entry level" components and that this configuration can be done on the dealer's internal P1 system. I'm making the assumption that they would substitute 105 components. If that were the case the Rival bike would probably be a better choice.


Thanks for the insight. I think they should remove the price from the website since the bikes are not configurable that way online. It's confusing and false advertisement, if you ask me.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

ralph m said:


> I did get a response from Trek Customer Service stating that the $3,171 figure was based on "entry level" components and that this configuration can be done on the dealer's internal P1 system. I'm making the assumption that they would substitute 105 components. If that were the case the Rival bike would probably be a better choice.


The "entry level" components is with Rival, not 105. 105 hasn't been added to P1...yet.
The price that is showing on the P1 site is dealer's high MSRP. The $3171 is the low dealer MSRP.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

P1 Building from Afghanistan....low bandwidth...routing through China, Iran, and North Korea...takes longer to build a bike online than it does by hand in Waterloo. But it's a great bike and system for planning my return ride!

Can't see the top view of the top tube. Does anyone know if there is yellow on the top tube of the standard paint option gloss black and white? I can see some yellow on the seat tube. Thanks.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> Thanks for the insight. I think they should remove the price from the website since the bikes are not configurable that way online. It's confusing and false advertisement, if you ask me.


Actually, 105 is now an option on the 6 series. The thumbnails aren't working at the moment and I'm unable to actually update the bike with either the compact or the double cranks but it looks like they're definitely working on adding it as an option.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

ArmyStrong86 said:


> Can't see the top view of the top tube. Does anyone know if there is yellow on the top tube of the standard paint option gloss black and white? I can see some yellow on the seat tube. Thanks.


Yes, there is yellow on the top tube of the standard Gloss Black/Gloss White paint scheme.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for scoop! I think I like it even better than the Team paint scheme, especially for the base price. Can't wait to see it in person. I really like the P1 choices for groups and paint. Well done Trek.


----------

